# Hicksville, OH - 7Month F-Kept In Barn



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hicksville, OH 7MO GSD Needs Experienced Home ASAP! She WILL Be PTS If Help Cannot Be Found!!!!
by Aušra Rowell on Wednesday, November 24, 2010 at 9:58pm































Let's play!
Urgent! Hicksville, OH - pretty, VERY shy 7-month-old female GSD Dianna. She is a puppymill puppy and is very shy and scared of strange things. She spent the first 7-months in a crate when indoors because the owners did not know how to housetrain her. She got to go out into the back yard and play with the other dogs on occasions and did not try to escape their 6' fencing, although in a new and "scary" situation, I would not leave her unattended in the yard. She depends a lot on canine companions for security, and is very pack oriented and loves dogs. The owners gave up on her, and she went into a Foster Home. The Foster Home did not have the time nor experience for this very fearful girl, and they want her out immediately as she nipped the husband coming out of the crate when she arrived. Dianna is now spending her days and nights in a dark barn, in a stall! The Fosters are inexperienced and will not attempt to put a leash on her. It is worse than being at her original home and we need to get her out of there immediately or the Foster Mom has threatened to call Animal Control. Dianna really needs a home where someone can spend lots of personal time with her teaching her how to trust and be comfortable in her own skin. She gets car sick but that can also be remedied with training and patience. She is a sweetheart and really a good dog once she trusts you. She just needs to have a life outside of a crate and a back yard or a barn! She escaped the barn stall today and never left the yard .. came back to a piece of chicken and went right back into the barn.

Please call Pamela Jo at 775-833-2066 or email [email protected] See more Dogs for Adoption at Lake Tahoe Wolf Rescue - Home

Time is running out. The foster mom is having family for the holidays and wants her out ...and they are threatening to euthanize her if she cannot find a place to go!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ugh can we please not call this idiot a "foster mom" its giving real fosters and rescues a bad name a foster home doesn't treat the animals like this and surely don't threaten to euthenize the darn dog. Also not sure who wrote that description but lets not make false assumptions if the dog gets car sick you can't train it not to puke its not like training a dog not to pee inside.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

How did these people become fosters? They sound horrible. Why did they agree to foster her with no experience with GSDs? I hope someone can help save her.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

more then likely shes not a real foster with a rescue just some idiot that took in a dog then decided she couldn't handle it claimed it was a rescue even though it was better off with original family. If its a real foster the rescue wouldn't approve her for one and if they did they would find another foster home not let her threaten to put the dog to sleep its just someone claiming to be a foster.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope someone can help her. She deserves a better home than her current one.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

If there was someway I could get her down here I would take her in a heartbeat


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

She sure is pretty.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been thinking a lot about this girl, It is killiing me. Does anyone know of a way I could get her down here?!?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW! She is beautiful! Danielle, I hope there is a way of transporting her to you, sounds like you really want to bring her home. Is it possible for you to meet someone half way? On Google Maps, it's about a 14 hour drive from Hicksville, OH to Charleston, SC. Maybe there's enough people on this forum that would be willing do to a 'chain' type transport??


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh this just ticks me off! Foster my behind, what rotten people. Oh I hope there is some way to get her to Danielle fast. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have never arranged a transport from so far away- I could drive 4-5 hours. Please help, She just breaks my heart!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Danielle - Have you tried contacting any of the northern rescues that run routes through this area? Try BDBH to see if they can help you work out a transport. Echo may have some transport contacts.

Have you contacted the people to see if they still have her or will hold her while transport is worked out? I wish I could help. I looked where she is in OH. She's on the Indiana border.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I will contact them in the AM.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Danielle I'm going to send you some e-mail address for some transport coordinators.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Any word on this girl??


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I did not get a chance to call today- Have two very sick GSD's that were at the vet today- one which is a 5 month old that has cancer in her eye and I am having to have it removed. The other a 5 yr old that is 40 lbs underweight :/ I will try and call on her tomorrw- I got some good leads to have transport worked out. Will update when I can- If there is someone that can pull her faster, by all means- please do!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Danielle, I can get her from Hicksville to Louisville if that will help. Message me if you need me.

Dee


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

As much as I really want to help this girl, I have two pups that are really sick- It kills me but I am going to have to back off of her. It just breaks my heart! Poor girl!!! I have a HUGE soft spots for the fearful and timid ones. This just is heartbreaking!! Please someone help her!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I went to the website to send an inquiry email and it says "Adoption Pending"! I went ahead and sent an email, but hopefully someone can get to her quickly.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh thank goodness! My heart is breaking for her!


----------

